# Help identifying a Merckx model



## slam-BCN (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi All,
First of all, let me introduce myself as a enthusiast amateur bicycle restorer. I am almost 50 and I love everything related to old bicycles.

In relation to this, I am quite lost on identifying a Merckx model, in terms of Corsa vs Corsa Extra, and year of manufacturing. Unfortunately, this bicycle has a carbon fork, stem, and a seatpost which are not original, but I think it worth buying this bike to try to take it to its original building parts. Frame Serial Number is H9X-8224-B, and group set is Dura Ace 25th aniv.

Any help/comments will be very welcome.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The "X" indicates Corsa Extra. The "B" indicates 1989.

If you actually want to ride it, then the carbon fork might be a good idea.


----------



## slam-BCN (Oct 7, 2015)

This is a fast answer! Many thanks for this.
I recognize sometimes a battle between keeping the bike as close as the original as possible, and being a little flexible on adding some changes/improvements on the original with the benefit of getting a more confortable and/or secure ride.
Will see how the story ends.

I will keep the post updated with whatever the decision will be 
Thanks again.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

With my '95 Merckx frame, I got fed up with constant creaking from the non-original quill stem and fork that came with it, and replaced the fork with a carbon one. I like the new/old look and have been changing bits around since I bought the frame 10 years ago. It's a nice riding bike.


----------



## slam-BCN (Oct 7, 2015)

This is a nice bike, definitely. 
As probably I will not have the original fork, and for sure looking for an original one will not be neither an easy job nor cheap, initially I will keep the current components following your kind advice, and will see where the future will take me.
Thanks again.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> With my '95 Merckx frame, I got fed up with constant creaking from the non-original quill stem and fork that came with it, and replaced the fork with a carbon one. I like the new/old look and have been changing bits around since I bought the frame 10 years ago. It's a nice riding bike.


Ritchey bar/stem combo looks pretty good! Was thinking the same thing for another Merckx I have that is threadless.


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

X stands for Columbus SLX, but... not all frames of Pro SLX and Corsa Extra SLX models had this designation.
B is the designation for the series produced from 1988 (summer) to 1990 (spring). The B8224 was built in December 1989.


----------

